# Sig P229 version



## EdwardMH (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a p229 but do no know which version it is. It is all black no tactical rail the side just says Sig Sauer P229 stainless. How do I figure out which version it is?

EdwardMH


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

& 2 letters in s/n on frame,maybe barrel and/or slide too.

i've got 2 older, non-rail 229's with triple s/n's, one in 40, 1 in 357sig.


----------

